# ipw3945 -> dummy0? [Risolto]

## riverdragon

Intanto per buona educazione ciao a tutti.

Ho un portatile centrino duo e, dopo l'installazione dei driver per il modulo wireless, ifconfig -a mi mostra la periferica dummy0. Tutto funziona correttamente, ma ricordo che una precendente installazione di gentoo (un paio di mesi fa) identificava la periferica come eth2.

E' solo un problema di "perfezionismo", ma vorrei sapere a cosa posso attribuire ciò, e magari come posso modificarne il nome (sfruttando ciò anche per la scheda ethernet).

Grazie in anticipo.Last edited by riverdragon on Sat Sep 16, 2006 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

dummyN solitamente dovrebbero essere le schede di rete emulate create dal modulo "dummy".

----------

## riverdragon

...quindi? Che posso fare? Ricompilare il kernel senza l'opzione "Dummy net driver support" dentro a Device drivers-> Network device support?

----------

## edux

Se ricompili il kernel senza l'opzione dummy net, l'interfaccia dummy0 scomparira' da ifconfig.

----------

## skypjack

Per inciso, io ho un centrino duo con ipw3945 installato (modulo e demone), e niente dummy!!

Devi piazzare anche ieee80211 a sorgenti installati prima di ipw3945 e ricompilare il tutto...

Col nuovo baselayout e ifconfig configurato a modo, con l'ausilio di wpa_supplicant, ho una connessione in automatico ad ogni rete wireless che trovo, ovunque sono, se configurata. Ma queste sono  scelte e gusti personali...

Infine, per dirti, la mia wireless la vedo con ifconfig come eth1 e non sparisce del tutto!!

Ci mancherebbe...

Buona fortuna!!

----------

## riverdragon

Per me (asus v6j) eth1 è la ethernet, mentre eth0 è la firewire.

Non è strettamente inerente al topic, ma ogni volta che baselayout viene aggiornato viene ricreato il link net.eth0 che sistematicamente fallisce l'avvio al boot (non la uso per cui non è configurata e non riesce a partire); riuscire a rinominare le periferiche mi permetterebbe di ovviare a questo problema.

Tornando in topic, riemergere ieee80211 e ipw3945 non ha risolto il problema, provo a vedere se un riavvio dà qualche effetto altrimenti vedrò di ricompilare il kernel senza l'opzione in questione. Dall'help di menuconfig non sembra mi possa provocare problemi.

P.S. Rileggendo le linee guida del forum ho notato che questo thread potrebbe essere più adeguatamente messo nel forum di discussione in quanto è più linux-wide che gentoo-specific, se qualche moderatore se ne accorge, prego.

----------

## silvius

Anch'io ho un portatile con una scheda ipw3945, avevo provato a connettermi in wifi con protezione wpa ma non andava, poi ho lasciato perdere pensando che ancora non era del tutto supportata.

Per l' installazione avete utilizzato solo la guida dell' handbook ?

Qualcuno può postare qualche file di conf per la ipw3945.

Saluto

----------

## skypjack

Allora, per far funzionare la ipw3945 sul mio portatile ho fatto pochi semplici passi:

- scaricare gentoo sources

- emergere ieee80211 e ipw3945

- ricompilare il kernel, con le patch di cui sopra applicate e funzionanti, come da manuale!!

- creare net.eth1 link a net.lo

- configurare wpa_supplicant.conf e ifplugd.conf, nonchè conf.d/net

- riavviare e grazie al buon baselayout che non ha vacillato in nessun aggiornamento: magia!!

Tutto qua...

Per inciso, ipw3945 viene caricato all'avvio da hotplug ma tutt'al più puoi caricarlo a mano o metterlo in autoload...

Il demone parte in corrispondenza del caricamento del modulo (o viceversa?)...

Nient'altro da dire...

Problemi?

Chiedete e vi sarà dato...

----------

## riverdragon

Qui non funziona più, ifconfig -a mostra solo eth0 (firewire), eth1 (ethernet), lo. Con lsmod ottengo, tra gli altri,

```
ipw3945                       114784  0

ieee80211                    31240  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         5056  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          7936  1 ipw3945
```

Sorge un dubbio su quanto detto da skypjack: gli ebuild ieee80211 e ipw3945 vanno emersi DOPO la compilazione del kernel, in maniera che siano in grado si inserire i moduli dentro le corrette cartelle dentro a /lib. Sei sicuro di aver compilato il kernel dopo e che tutto funziona?

----------

## skypjack

Allora, emrgere gentoo-sources, eliminare il modulo generico 80211 da quest'ultimo (come eliminare? si, eliminare!!), poi emergere ieee80211 e fare ciò che chiede (al primo emerge ti chiederà di lanciare un comando, lancialo ed emergilo di nuovo). Infine, emergere ipw3945.

Compilare il kernel, installare i moduli e il kernel stesso.

Mischiare bene et voilà... la wireless funziona!!

Almeno a me...

----------

## skypjack

Per completezza:

/etc/conf.d/net (dopo aver emerso wpa_supplicant, nel mio caso)

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

# Ora non e' piu' `blank configuration`!! ;)

modules=( "dhclient" )

plug_timeout="10"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcp_eth0="release"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

#associate_timeout_eth1=60

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

#dhcp_eth1="release"

```

Lo si può configurare anche per wireless-tools, ma è un pò più ostico e li trovo incompleti...

/etc/conf.d/ifplugd

```

# -*-sh-*-

# $Id: ifplugd.conf,v 1.1 2005/09/01 15:33:28 uberlord Exp $

# This file is part of ifplugd.

#

# ifplugd is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under

# the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free

# Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or (at your

# option) any later version.

#

# ifplugd is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT

# ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the GNU General Public License

# for more details.

#

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

# along with ifplugd; if not, write to the Free Software Foundation,

# Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307 USA.

# ifplugd configuration file

# Please note that this is a bourne shell fragment sourced by the

# init script of ifplugd.

# Specify the interfaces to control here, separated by spaces.

# Ifplugd processes will be started for each of these interfaces when

# the ifplugd init script is called with the "start" argument.

# If INTERFACES is not set then ifplugd processes ALL interfaces that are

# available according to /proc/net/dev

# Note that the list of interfaces appearing in /proc/net/dev may depend on

# which kernel modules you have loaded.

INTERFACES=""

# If INTERFACES is not set above, then when WIRELESS_INTERFACES="no" then

# all interfaces found in /proc/net/wireless are excluded from ifplugd

WIRELESS_INTERFACES="yes"

# Additional parameters for ifplugd.

# See manual page ifplugd.8 for details.

# I recommend a delay of 0, both ways, since then, you can swap ethernet

# cables on different networks and get a new ip address.

# None of the programs I tested had a problem with the interface being

# gone in the mean time.

AUTO="yes"

BEEP="yes"

IGNORE_FAIL="yes"

IGNORE_FAIL_POSITIVE="no"

IGNORE_RETVAL="yes"

POLL_TIME="1"

DELAY_UP="0"

DELAY_DOWN="0"

API_MODE="auto"

SHUTDOWN="no"

WAIT_ON_FORK="no"

MONITOR="no"

ARGS=""

# Additional parameters for ifplugd for the specified interface. Note that

# the global variable is ignored, when a variable like this is set for an

# interface

MONITOR_eth1="yes"

DELAY_UP_eth1="5"

DELAY_DOWN_eth1="5"

```

Configurare wpa_supplicant.conf è un giochetto, poi, e non vi posterò tutte le mie chiavi WEP...

Nient'altro...

Col post sopra e questo sul mio centrino duo funziona tutto...

E da un bel pò di mesi, anche...

----------

## comio

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Per me (asus v6j) eth1 è la ethernet, mentre eth0 è la firewire.
> 
> Non è strettamente inerente al topic, ma ogni volta che baselayout viene aggiornato viene ricreato il link net.eth0 che sistematicamente fallisce l'avvio al boot (non la uso per cui non è configurata e non riesce a partire); riuscire a rinominare le periferiche mi permetterebbe di ovviare a questo problema.
> 
> Tornando in topic, riemergere ieee80211 e ipw3945 non ha risolto il problema, provo a vedere se un riavvio dà qualche effetto altrimenti vedrò di ricompilare il kernel senza l'opzione in questione. Dall'help di menuconfig non sembra mi possa provocare problemi.
> ...

 

per dare un nome ecco: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467337-highlight-udev+rete.html

----------

## riverdragon

A me funzionava bene un paio di mesi fa, poi problemi al portatile e altro sono intercorsi e ora, dopo aver reinstallato, non funziona più.

Non mi interessano né wpa_supplicant (non ho ancora un access point a casa, le prove le faccio di nascosto su un AP completamente aperto che rilevo... è giusto uno sfizio per quando ne avrò comprato uno) né ifplugd perché mi basta che le interfacce partano e si fermino, le funzionalità di ifplug non mi servono per ora.

----------

## silvius

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Allora, emrgere gentoo-sources, eliminare il modulo generico 80211 da quest'ultimo (come eliminare? si, eliminare!!), poi emergere ieee80211 e fare ciò che chiede (al primo emerge ti chiederà di lanciare un comando, lancialo ed emergilo di nuovo). Infine, emergere ipw3945.
> 
> Compilare il kernel, installare i moduli e il kernel stesso.
> 
> Mischiare bene et voilà... la wireless funziona!!
> ...

 

Scusa se non capisco, con eliminare il modulo ieee80211, intendi disabilitare il modulo nel kernel ? 

Perchè dici di emergere gentoo-sources ? forse solo l' ultima release funziona con le sk ipw3945 ?

Che versioni hai usato di ieee80211 e ipw3945 ?

Saluto

----------

## riverdragon

La scheda era ricomparsa come eth2 ma ora è nuovamente invisibile. Mistero.

@comio: il suggerimento per il cambio dei nomi non funziona... forse il problema è la firewire che ha un hwaddr 00-E0-18-00-03-51-AC-08-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

@silvius: hai letto questa guida?

----------

## silvius

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> @silvius: hai letto questa guida?

 

Nooooo, avevo usato l' hndbook e una guida presa dal forum americano.......

Grazie!!!!

Saluto

----------

## skypjack

Un solo neo: io non ho nessuno script /etc/init.d/ipw3945d!!

Per il resto, è simile alla procedura che ho seguito io, trovata però sul forum americano...

Se hai ancora problemi ti posto il mio config...

Fammi sapere...

----------

## silvius

A me non va:

in /etc/conf.d/net ho inserito:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )
```

se lancio :

```

$ /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                                [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                          [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth1

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable  [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

con iwconfig:

```
eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=0

fast_reauth=1

network={

  ssid="mia_essid"

  psk="mia_passwd"

  pairwise=TKIP

  group=TKIP

  priority=5

}

```

Confermo che ipw3945d in /etc/init.d/ non esiste.......

Che cos' è che non và ?

Saluto

----------

## skypjack

Prima di tutto, prova ad usare un net minimale, eliminando (commentali) routes e config, poi riavvia e assicurati che ipw3945 sia caricato e ipw3945d in funzione. A questo punto, se hai una rete wireless accessibile senza chiavi prova con i wireless tools, tralasciando wpa_supplicant...

Configura il tutto con wireless tools e ifconfig, se funziona poi intraprendi la via dei files di configurazione, altrimenti torniamo un passo indietro e ripartiamo da capo, capendo dove sbagli...

Funzionare funziona, te lo assicuro io che la uso da un bel pò...

il kernel che uso è l'ultima stabile dei gentoo-sources...

Uguale per tutti gli altri pacchetti...

PS: Quel messaggio stile omicidio per il wireless radio non è normale... Sicuro di aver configrato bene il kernel e applicato le patch richieste prima di ricompilarlo e via dicendo, non hai fatto niente di strano?

PPS: Sembrerà scemo, ma non hai disattivato il wireless "via tastiera", stile combinazione Fn+Fqualcosa???

----------

## silvius

OK, proverò così, però ho il problema che non ho /etc/init.d/ipw3945d quindi al boot non parte.

Saluto

----------

## skypjack

Questo non te lo so spiegare ma in realtà a me parte in automatico all'avvio.

In realtà, ci sono due righe da aggiungere in modules.conf, se non sbaglio, che causano tutto questo...

Anche se, da quando ipw3945 è un pacchetto, mi pare le aggiunga in automatico con commenti adeguati...

Ma l'hai seguita la guida indicata o no?

Comunque prova e facci sapere...

----------

## riverdragon

Queste sono le ultime righe di dmesg dopo l'avvio

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.2.15

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.0mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
```

La periferica viene vista correttamente, ma non capisco come mai ifconfig -a non la mostri. /var/log/messages riporta le stesse identiche righe.Suggerimenti su dove possa andare a mettere il naso?

@silvius: se non hai ipw3945 dentro a /etc/init.d prova a reinstallare l'ebuild, da me quel file c'è.

----------

## silvius

Ho provato ad utilizzare solo iwconfig per il settaggio, ma niente non vuole andare.

All' ap ho disabilitato tutto.

Non riesce ad associarsi all' ap infatti:

```
eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Una volta che vedo la sk nell' iwconfig, non si dovrebbe connettere in automatico con l' ap ???? ( NON devo configurare altro...... )

Inoltre ad ogni boot ricevo messaggi diversi, una volta dice che non ha caricato il modulo ipw3945, poi altre volte dice che la sk eth1 non può essere managed......

In /etc/conf.d/net ho inserito:

```

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )
```

[EDIT]

poi:

```
ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth1 up

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig ip6to4 system

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig ip6to4 system

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *   Configuring eth1 for MAC address 00:11:13:00:20:0c ...               [ ok ]

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth1                    [ !! ]
```

Non capisco l' ultima righa cosa voglia dire.

P.S. :Per quanto riguarda il file mancante in /etc/init.d/ipw3945, l' ho risolto compilando l' ultima versione unstable.

Saluto

----------

## skypjack

Ripartiamo da zero, però seguimi in ogni passo...

Allora, dai un:

```
emerge -C ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode ieee80211
```

Spostati in /usr/src/linux, dai un make menuconfig o cosa preferisci e assicurati che:

- sia disabilitato il supporto generico per ieee80211, in particolar modo deseleziona (non metterlo come modulo ma eliminalo del tutto davvero) la voce "Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack" presente sotto Networking (importante, devi assolutamente deselezionarla, ripeto, non cercare altre vie!!) e elimina ogni altro riferimento a schede wireless sotto ogni voce (se ne hai).

- abilita il supporto generico per schede wirless non come modulo ma built-in, senza selezionare alcuna specifica scheda nel menù sottostante, ovvero assicurati che sotto Devide Drivers -> Network Device Support -> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) sia flaggata la prima voce, cioè "Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions", e neanche prese in considerazione le altre sottostanti relative a specifiche schede wireless.

- sotto la voce crittografia assicurati di abilitare l'opzione "Michael MIC key digest", così funzionerà il modulo ieee80211_crypt.

A questo punto, compila il tutto (kernel e moduli) e poi lancia il comando:

```
/bin/sh /usr/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211/files/remove-old /usr/src/linux
```

Addesso, ovviamente:

```
emerge ieee80211 ipw3945
```

Riavviando, la scheda wireless dovrebbe funzionare. Ricorda che ad ogni ricompilazione devi lanciare il comando di cui sopra e ri-emergere ieee80211 e ipw3945. Premetto che quest info le ho prese da un altro post inglese e che non sono quelle che ho seguito io, ormai tempo addietro, che non ricordo più passo passo, ma dovrebbero funzionare, perchè sono tutti passi che ho fatto (solo, non mi ricordo se sono tutti o ne manca qualcuno, ma questi sono tutti giusti, nel loro piccolo).

Assicurati di non disabilitare via hardware (tastiera) la scheda wireless e in ogni caso per problemi posta come hai fatto i messaggi che ricevi...

Prova e poi torna qua...

Credo di averti detto tutto e nella speranza di non essermi fatto sfuggire neanche un'opzione ti auguro buona fortuna.

Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto e che a questo punto tutto funzioni correttamente!!

Aspetto notizie...

----------

## skypjack

Per inciso, la scheda wireless come quella ethernet si connettono in automatico se sono state configurate nel modo giusto e non solo semplicemente perchè trovano il segnale, quindi è dura che si associ all'AP così, magicamente, senza spiegarle come...

Ma questa sarà la seconda lezione, una volta sicuri che la scheda funziona!!

----------

## riverdragon

Noto ora che portage chiede il downgrade di ieee80211 dalla versione 1.2.15 alle 1.1.13 e che ipw3945 è da aggiornare.

----------

## skypjack

Ah... Mi sono dimenticato di dire che uso gentoo-sources, ieee80211 e ipw3945 (con affini) tutti presi dal ramo stabile!!

Ergo, perchè mirare al ramo instabile, sapendo che funzionano già come sono?

----------

## silvius

Ho fatto come mi era stato consigliato, adesso ho :

```
iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      radio off  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:off

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

...............

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9344  0

ipw3945                97568  1

ieee80211              25928  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         4992  2 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211
```

```
rc-status

Runlevel: default

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                           [ started  ]

...............

 net.eth1                                                           [ stopped  ]

 ipw3945d                                                           [ started  ]
```

in /etc/conf.d/net, /etc/conf.d/wireless e /etc/wpa_supplicant non ho nulla riferito a eth1, infatti in rc si vede che non è in start.

[EDIT]

Se provo a caricarla:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig ip6to4 system

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *   Configuring eth1 for MAC address 00:13:02:46:8D:D4 ...               [ ok ]

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth1                    [ !! ]
```

Unico problema è che al boot quando cerca di caricare ipw3945 mi da " Failed load ipw3945 ", forse perchè ancora non è partito il demone ipw3945d, magari gli cambio il runlevel.

Saluto

----------

## riverdragon

Probabilmente il problema era relativo a ieee8011, perché dopo il downgrade alla 1.1.13 vedo correttamente la periferica.

Per il problema "wireless radio killed..." riemergi wireless-tools

----------

## silvius

OK.............sembra funzionare anche a me in wpa.

Quindi PENSO che il problema era risolvibile utilizzando l' ultima release per ipw3945d con le stable di ipw3945.

Ho qualche problemino quando stacco la batteria, ma penso che sia un problema di rundevel, più tardi vedo.

Saluto

----------

## skypjack

Direi che è risolto, no? Tag!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

Ora che funziona anche per silvius, sì  :Wink: 

----------

## silvius

Volevo riportare solo dei piccoli problemi.

* Se attivo e disattivo più volte ( Fn+F2 ), dopo qualche switch non si accende più ( non viene più rilevata da iwconfig ), anche a voi ? Come risolvere ?

* Ogni tanto al boot mi da errore di caricamento del modulo ipw3945----> in questo caso funziona. Se al boot è tutto OK non mi funziona.., perchè ?

* Non c'è alternativa se non riemergere ieee80211 ad ogni ricompilazione del kernel ? Non sò qualche script esterno. Sono sicuro che mi dimentico e quella volta che sono in giro sono guai.

P.S. I problemi della batteria li ho risolti aggiungendo al rundevel i vari demoni.

Saluto

----------

## skypjack

A me non da alcun prolema, come già detto, mi spiace non poterti aiutare oltre, ma quello che sapevo l'ho postato.

Per quanto riguarda ieee802, beh... la volta che sei a giro ricompili il kernel!!  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Visto che il tar.gz è salvato in /usr/portage/distfiles se sei in giro e devi ricompilare non ti serve la rete attiva. Basta che lanci module-rebuild rebuild (ovviamente devi emergere l'ebuild module-rebuild) e il sistema ricompila tutti i pacchetti che installano moduli nel kernel, quindi anche ieee80211 e ipw3945.

----------

## riverdragon

 *comio wrote:*   

> per dare un nome ecco: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467337-highlight-udev+rete.html

 

Grazie mille, ho riletto con calma e ora le periferiche sono eth, wlan e fire.

----------

